

Ask HN: How to make money from a IE8 flaw? - rhadley

I have found a flaw in IE 8. I can perform XSS, though I don't know where to use that to cause real damage to users. I am not a hacker, just a web developer that made some simple script that unveiled a flaw.<p>I know Microsoft and some other security companies once rewarded people that unveiled flaws. Are there any company that would reward me any value for telling how to perform that little trick on IE8?
======
coryl
You could post the exploit in your blog and gain "social capital" if that
means anything, which could lead to future job prospects, networking, etc.

Or just ransom Microsoft.

------
deutronium
There used to a site called Wabi Sabi Labi which acted as a market for 0-day
exploits (its shutdown now). I would presume such a market to be frequented by
rather shadowy buyers though.

------
csomar
How much are you expecting to make from it?

------
mdg
pics or it didnt happen

